# Which to repair first: torque converter or transmission?



## JFT (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 2006 Nissan Maxima that seems to have a transmission that slips when either I've done a quick stop and go or when changing from drive to reverse. From what I gather, a defective torque converter may be the cause. Is there something (some reference) that displays the placement of this part (photo, youtube, etc)? Or it could be the transmission that needs to be replaced (hope not!) I'm planning to take the vehicle to a Nissan dealer to check it out, but I want to be armed with knowledge (or at least a general idea.) If you can, please help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The torque converter is bolted to the flexplate and requires removal of the transmission to replace. I haven't seen too many problems with Nissan torque converter failure (unless the wrong trans fluid was used in the 5 spd. AT's) and there are a couple of things that could cause your issue. You fail to mention the fluid condition or if it's at the proper level. Unless it's a warranty issue, you may want to locate a transmission shop with a good reputation for an opinion instead of a Nissan dealer.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 2005 auto that vibrates when shifting into high gear is this a torque converter or transmission issue?


----------

